# cbbt 1st island friday?????



## FrankieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Heading out early Friday morning to get on this tog bite anybody wanna join?


----------



## fishermn (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm interested, where and when you thinking?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Man, the wind is forecasted to be layed down all day Friday. Should be a good day, but with stong currents.....and I have to work!! Good luck.


----------



## FrankieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Put out at chicks beach and fish the bridge from small boat channel to island


----------



## FrankieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks rhw how do u know strong currents is there a forcast online somewhere?? This will be my first time hitting the cbbt any tips?


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I only fished there for the 1st time last weekend so I'm surely no subject matter expert on fishing there (I do know they love fresh blue crabs fished tight to the pilings).

You can always expect strong currents around a full and new moon. Saturday is a new moon and the max currents for Friday at the CBBT are about 1.4 or 1.7 knots. There are forecasts on line. The NOAA current predictions for the 1st island are here (make sure you scroll down to the correct month. It contains tables for each month of the year):

http://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/ge....5&ebbr=0.8&fldavgd=288&ebbavgd=113&footnote=

I like to use Fishcurrents. It's the same data as the NOAA page but on a Google Map. Select the date and time at the top left then click on an arrow on the map and it will show the slack current and maximum current times, direction and speed in knots for that day (the 1st island is the 2nd arrow from Chics Beach and has white shading around it):
http://fishcurrents.com/map.html

As a general rule and not just for the CBBT, there will be a slack current 3 hours after the maximum current and the cycle repeats for flood and ebb so try to time your trip so that you aren't trying to fish the pilings at max flow. That is a good time to duck behind the island and have a snack or fish the rocks until the current slows. IMO, anything over .8 knots is going to be alot of paddling or trying to tuck in behind pilings.


----------



## keahyun (Jun 30, 2014)

rwh said:


> I only fished there for the 1st time last weekend so I'm surely no subject matter expert on fishing there (I do know they love fresh blue crabs fished tight to the pilings).
> 
> You can always expect strong currents around a full and new moon. Saturday is a new moon and the max currents for Friday at the CBBT are about 1.4 or 1.7 knots. There are forecasts on line. The NOAA current predictions for the 1st island are here (make sure you scroll down to the correct month. It contains tables for each month of the year):
> 
> ...


Very good info! To the OP - wish I could join but dang university in the way LOL let us know how you do!


----------



## FrankieP (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanx Rhw going on Saturday if u wanna join


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

One mental note that I had for myself for next time is to try some finger-less gloves. After a day of pushing off of barnacle covered pilings, my hands had tiny cuts all over them, most too small to really notice until later in the day. That evening and the next morning my hands burned like crazy!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Life is getting in the way of my fishing this weekend, no fishing for me. Good luck if you go, Hope to see some pics of big tog.


----------

